# South African possible move to Dubai



## ckt (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi

I have found this forum really helpful. Are there any South African Expats in Dubai who could possibly assist me.

There is a possibility we will be moving to Dubai in mid 2011 and my question/concern is my son who is currently in grade 10. Can you tell me how your child/children handled the schooling in Dubai and did anyone's children go to Afrikaans schools in SA and how did they then manage English schooling.
We only speak English at home but chose to have him schooled in Afrikaans at the time we believed the discipline was stricter :rolleyes

Would really appreciate any assistance


----------



## SAHM (Nov 30, 2010)

ckt said:


> Hi
> 
> I have found this forum really helpful. Are there any South African Expats in Dubai who could possibly assist me.
> 
> ...


Most SA kids go to International schools in Dubai. There are waiting lists for good schools in Dubai. If you know that you are coming it is best to enroll asap. Dont worry about language. Dubai is a meltingpot of languages and the kids adapt easier than the parents! School year start in September not January like SA.


----------



## ckt (Dec 5, 2010)

SAHM said:


> Most SA kids go to International schools in Dubai. There are waiting lists for good schools in Dubai. If you know that you are coming it is best to enroll asap. Dont worry about language. Dubai is a meltingpot of languages and the kids adapt easier than the parents! School year start in September not January like SA.



Many thanks SAHM, one last question which is the easier curriculum for SA kids to adapt to British or American?

Again thanks for your response.

regards


----------



## Gigi 1974 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi CKT

All the best with the new venture.
Kids are very resilient, and I have to very agree with SAHM, us parents seem to be worry warts, and the kids settle sooner than you can think. I would say British, however only because most of the Saffas I know have opted for British rather than american, so ideally I can give you my view only on the first mentioned.

I came out in April and enrolled the kids on a waiting list ofcourse, moved out the same August, and kids were accepted and started in September. English is our home language, but myself and hubby tend to converse more in Afrikaans. My boys took well to the Arabic and French, and all the other subjects. They have made friends very easily and almost in each of their classes they have a fellow SA student. So as I said there are certain places where you will hear Afrikaans in passing.

Once you have establised what the budget are for schooling as it can be very expensive, and whether your new company may pay for schooling as part of your expat package, apply online, once you have shorlisted a few, give them a call, or even a visit if you can.

In person is highly recommended, once you have viewed schools, facilities and asked all your questions, you can make an informed decision.

Best of luck!

G


----------



## ckt (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks Gigi, your response has me feeling really positive 

Do you mind me asking how old your children are?


----------



## Gigi 1974 (Aug 17, 2010)

ckt said:


> Thanks Gigi, your response has me feeling really positive
> 
> Do you mind me asking how old your children are?


my kids are younger, grade 4 and 5. But we have a big group of friends all same situation with different ages, one just completed grade 12, and has been schooling in UAE since grade 10, and her results are good.

If you have an active boy which I think you do, (most of them are), there are many things to keep them interested. Was @ the sevens this weekend, besides SA kids wearing Bok T-shirts, listening to them you could hardly tell they have an accent, they blend so well. Glad to give you a positive view, took me a while to join hubby out here with the kids, only because you dont just pack up a family of 3 kids with out some serious consideration for me at least. To each there own,I have no regrets though and making the most of making a home away from home for our family.


----------

